# [Serious] Loosing fat while gaining muscle and strength.



## Xoer (Apr 6, 2016)

I know this is a controversial topic, but I saw a video by Athlean-X in which he basically states that if you eat under your mainteance level while maintaing 1-1.5g of protein / 1 lb of bodyweight you can drop fat while gaining muscle, even that may be wrong, please hear me out. I'm thinking about that because I'm uncomfortable with my belly but don't want to go straight into a cut cause I'm afraid I'll loose muscle.

Here's the diet ideea that I'm thinking:

*Breakfast*

Banana -124kcal
Milk - 300 kcal
2 Protein scoops - 240kcal

*Lunch*
Chicken Breast - 155calories
Brown rice/normal rice - 216 calories

*Dinner*

2 cans of tuna -59 calories
2 pieces of toast with peanut butter - 380 calories

*1 more snack*

Banana/cottage cheese -124kcal
Milk - 300 kcal
2 Protein scoops - 240kcal

*Total calories: 1900
Total protein: 175g
Total fat: 58g
Total Carbohydrates: 158g*

I'm about 165 lbs now so that's more than 1g of protein/1lb of bodyweight.

My tdee is arround 2000 calories +-

So do you think I'll be able to cut that belly while gaining muscle and strenght if I follow such a diet ?

Actual phisyque:



Spoiler













http://i.imgur.com/D8cUovu.jpg



*Weight:* 75kg(165lbs)

*Height:* 180cm


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

2 cans tuna -59 calories?


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

tbh 2 cans of tuna ?


----------



## Xoer (Apr 6, 2016)

sen said:


> 2 cans tuna -59 calories?


 That's my bad, but you get the idea of what I'm trying to do.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

If I'm 100% honest with you, you don't have much muscle to lose mate. Just eat a couple of hundred cals above maintenance. Start losing fat and you'll vanish.


----------



## Xoer (Apr 6, 2016)

sen said:


> If I'm 100% honest with you, you don't have much muscle to lose mate. Just eat a couple of hundred cals above maintenance. Start losing fat and you'll vanish.


 I f^#@ing hate my belly tho.


----------



## billy76 (Mar 22, 2015)

Xoer, your not even fat mate?

I would do what Sen says pal.

Also carry out some cardio, lift heavy & eat clean my man.

BTW how old are you?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Xoer said:


> 1-1.5g of protein / 1 lb of bodyweight you can drop fat while gaining muscle, even that may be wrong, please hear me out. I'm thinking about that because I'm uncomfortable with my belly *but don't want to go straight into a cut cause I'm afraid I'll lose muscle.*


 If you train, eat enough protein and don't eat stupidly low calories, you won't lose muscle. (Lose not loose BTW - loose is the oposite of tight, lose is the opposite of gain.)

I wouldn't be having almost a third of your relatively low calorie total coming from milk, as it won't particularly fill you up. Have some more solid food.


----------



## Xoer (Apr 6, 2016)

billy76 said:


> Xoer, your not even fat mate?
> 
> I would do what Sen says pal.
> 
> ...


 Turning 17 in August.

I just wanna be lean, i carry a lot of fat arround the core area, much more visible irl.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Xoer said:


> I f^#@ing hate my belly tho.


 You don't have much fat on you abdomen - it's certainly nothing to feel self conscious about at all.


----------



## Xoer (Apr 6, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> You don't have much fat on you abdomen - it's certainly nothing to feel self conscious about at all.


 Yea but it's quite awkward that I have fat arround my belly ONLY.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Xoer said:


> Yea but it's quite awkward that I have fat arround my belly ONLY.


 It's completely normal. When men diet down abdominal fat is usually the last to go.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Xoer said:


> Turning 17 in August.


 In that case don't start doing anything extreme in terms of your diet. Train and eat a little more protein. If you find you're gaining fat, eat a bit less food (total calories are what determine fat gain or loss). You have more muscle than I did at your age, and you're still growing naturally.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

At 17, just eat clean and train properly and you'll change loads.. without the need for any online bollocks


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

lots of people on this site state it can't be done......!

I can and will assure you it CAN be done and quite successfully. Fat is nothing more than stored energy which is burned when carbs are scarce/low. By eating a healthy balanced diet with whole foods, with plenty of proteins to sustain and build muscle mass. by training hard and consistently. Whatever your current caloric intake is which sustains your current body mass, simply by upping your activity and training hard/intensely and regularly your body will adapt to its new stresses by growing muscle. The more muscle mass you have the more intensity you can create via your training thus using more energy (This is a vicious circle). Your body will slowly change by building muscle and burning fat. You will eventually hit a plateau where the two building and burning will meet. Things will level out, at this point you will need to up your calories to maintain muscle growth.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

I've done it by going on keto and changing to doing GVT.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> In that case don't start doing anything extreme in terms of your diet. Train and eat a little more protein. If you find you're gaining fat, eat a bit less food (total calories are what determine fat gain or loss). You have more muscle than I did at your age, and you're still growing naturally.


 thats very good advice, 17 is too young to be faffing about and taking things too seriously.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Haven't read the op but it's definitely possible on tren lmao


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> lots of people on this site state it can't be done......!
> 
> *I can and will assure you it CAN be done and quite successfully.* Fat is nothing more than stored energy which is burned when carbs are scarce/low. By eating a healthy balanced diet with whole foods, with plenty of proteins to sustain and build muscle mass. by training hard and consistently. Whatever your current caloric intake is which sustains your current body mass, simply by upping your activity and training hard/intensely and regularly your body will adapt to its new stresses by growing muscle. The more muscle mass you have the more intensity you can create via your training thus using more energy (This is a vicious circle). Your body will slowly change by building muscle and burning fat. You will eventually hit a plateau where the two building and burning will meet. Things will level out, at this point you will need to up your calories to maintain muscle growth.


 Agree

yup of course it can be done, really don't why people go on about "bulk and cut" so much of forums, Sure it might be the best way for BB, but for your average gym goer this is exactly what they after, i.e. losing fat and building muscle at the same time. This probably includes 95% of people that you see in gyms up and down the country

Especially at 17 it will work easily


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Eat at the same calories you are now but work harder in the gym. Lift heavier for lower reps, drop all isolation exercises and focus on compound. Don't skip sessions and add in cardio at end of lifting session


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

zyphy said:


> Haven't read the op but it's definitely possible on tren lmao


 For sure on ttm at the moment in around 700-1k deficit protein around 1.3-1.5g/pound and leaning up nicely and strength increasing, don't think I've lost much size yet if it all.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

zyphy said:


> Haven't read the op but it's definitely possible on tren lmao


 The OP is 16 - read the thread!


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> lots of people on this site state it can't be done......!
> 
> I can and will assure you it CAN be done and quite successfully. Fat is nothing more than stored energy which is burned when carbs are scarce/low. By eating a healthy balanced diet with whole foods, with plenty of proteins to sustain and build muscle mass. by training hard and consistently. Whatever your current caloric intake is which sustains your current body mass, simply by upping your activity and training hard/intensely and regularly your body will adapt to its new stresses by growing muscle. The more muscle mass you have the more intensity you can create via your training thus using more energy (This is a vicious circle). Your body will slowly change by building muscle and burning fat. You will eventually hit a plateau where the two building and burning will meet. Things will level out, at this point you will need to up your calories to maintain muscle growth.


 Bro science at its finest


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

For the record, losing fat and gaining muscle at the same time is certainly possible, but it becomes harder the leaner someone gets. The question then becomes what is optimal. But given the OP is a teenager who will grow more muscle just sitting watching YouTube videos all day, we don't need to start worrying about this sort of thing here.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Drogon said:


> science at its finest


 :lol: Fixed

Every day your body moves in and out of postprandial and postabsorptive states. Resistance training has a direct link to these states through muscle building and fat burning. With consistency and time the body will re-comp given the correct nutrition and training regime.


----------

